# Tác hại nguy hiểm đến não như thế nào nếu uống rượu say khướt



## thuhoai (31/8/18)

*Uống bia rượu ở mức vừa phải sẽ giúp bạn tránh được nguy cơ suy giảm khả năng tư duy, ghi nhớ và kỹ năng vận động trong suốt cả ngày hôm sau và thậm chí về lâu dài.*




​Theo _Livescience_, chúng ta đều biết không nên uống rượu quá say bởi những tác động của nó có thể kéo dài đến ngày hôm sau hoặc thậm chí cả tuần. Quan niệm tưởng chừng phổ biến đó thực sự đúng với kết luận trong một nghiên cứu mới đây của các nhà khoa học Anh.

Trong một nghiên cứu mới đây của Sally Adams, giáo sư thuộc Khoa tâm lý học tại Đại học Bath, Anh quốc đã chỉ ra, tác động của rượu và đồ uống có cồn có thể kéo dài sau khi cồn đã rời khỏi máu qua hệ bài tiết.

Sau một trận uống say bí tỉ, rượu có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến khả năng nhận thức của não bộ, bao gồm trí nhớ, sự chú ý, khả năng phối hợp và cả kỹ năng lái xe.
Sally Adams chia sẻ: "_Những phát hiện của chúng tôi chứng minh rằng, việc uống quá say có thể gây ra những hậu quả nghiêm trọng, tác động tới các hoạt động thường ngày như lái xe, kỹ năng làm việc, khả năng tập trung và trí nhớ"._

Adams đã sử dụng dữ liệu tổng hợp từ 19 nghiên cứu trước đó liên quan đến hơn 1.100 người. Hầu hết nghiêu cứu trước đó đều tiến hành kiểm tra khả năng tư duy của mọi người sau khoảng một ngày say khướt, khi nồng độ cồn trong máu của họ chỉ còn khoảng 0,02%. Giới hạn nồng độ cồn hợp pháp khi lái xe tại Mỹ là 0,08%.

Ngoài ra vẫn có một số nghiên cứu được thực hiện trong phòng thí nghiệm. Trong đó, các nhà khoa học cho một người uống một lượng rượu nhất định trước khi tiến hành kiểm tra khả năng tư duy. Một số nghiên cứu khác thì kiểm nghiệm trên các tình nguyện viên đến phòng thí nghiệm sau một đêm uống rượu ở mức bình thường.




​Kết luận từ hàng loạt nghiên cứu cho thấy, những người uống quá say bị giảm khả năng chú ý, trí nhớ và kỹ năng phối hợp nhiều hơn so với những người uống ở mức vừa phải, ko để quá say. Đặc biệt, những người say khướt không thể kiểm soát tình huống tốt và lái xe một cách chính xách như người uống vừa phải.

Giáo sư nhận định, nhiều người nghĩ rằng buổi sáng sau một đêm say bí tỉ là đã đủ để phục hồi khả năng vận động, kiểm soát bản thân nhưng hóa ra không phải vậy, tác động của rượu bia lên hệ thần kinh và khả năng ghi nhớ, kỹ năng vận động của một người vẫn còn kéo dài tới cả ngày hôm sau.

Mặc dù vậy Adams và các cộng sự cho biết, nghiên cứu tổng hợp này vẫn còn gặp phải một số hạn chế khi những nghiên cứu nhỏ trước đó chưa tính đến các yếu tố ảnh hưởng như hút thuốc lá hoặc thiếu ngủ. Hiện tại, nhóm của Adams đang tiếp tục tìm hiêu sâu hơn tác động của rượu bia đối với khả năng nhận thức, đặc biệt là chức năng đưa ra quyết định và giải quyết vấn đề của não bộ.

Nghiên cứu đã được công bố trên tạp chí Addiction hôm 25/8 vừa qua.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

